# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  Which dart frog is your favorite?

## Lyda Mae or she mae not

Just wondering if anyone had a favorite species of poison dart frog?  This is a no wrong answer question and will hopefully be a happy thread...

----------


## Eli

This one's a no brainer! Oophaga Pumilio!  :Smile:

----------


## ColleenT

for now i am going to say Azureus. an easy frog and Blue.

----------


## Ryan

Tincs  :Smile:  and although they aren't technically darts, Mantellas

----------


## Lynn

> This one's a no brainer! Oophaga Pumilio!


Without a doubt  !
I agree with Eli

I love the blue/greens 
Oophaga Pumilio | Understory Enterprises

And of course my sweet little  "BlacK Jeans" 

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Paul

I don't know if I can pick just one...... I am entranced by Oophaga Pumilio and am anxious to add them to my growing stable of frogs for sure! but if I were to narrow it down to the frogs I currently own I would say my Dendrobates Tinctorius Citronella. They are bold, very vivid colors and an absolute joy to observe.

----------


## bill

Ranitomeya Vanzolini. 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Lyda Mae or she mae not

I wish I could find a book that lists all of the dart frog species with pictures.  I have not committed myself to a specific frog yet.  I know I am not ready for thumbnails or Pumilio. Though frogs that can fit on a dime are a cool concept in my book.

----------


## Lyda Mae or she mae not

My husband likes the Fine Spot Leucomelas because they are less shy and like to climb.  Josh's frogs says that 2 of this species can live in a 10 gallon, though bigger would be better.  I think this is the type we will be getting.  I also have some gender neutral names in mind since I can't know the sex of a frog for certain until it reaches maturity.  Please chime in kindly on this, I don't want any fighting.  I am also willing to get only 1 frog so please don't act like I suggested putting a whale in a bathtub.

~Lady

----------


## Paul

Yeah but they say it is a 5 - 10 gallon minimum. It is not the recommended size. That is something that gets glossed over. Not being argumentative, but minimum in just about anything means "Sure it can work, It wont work well and will most likely fail, but hey you get what you pay for".

I would not even keep one Leuc in 10g unless it was strictly for a 30 day quarantine.

----------


## awelcome

I will say mine since it's the only one I have experience with.  Dendrobates tinctorius 'cobalt'

----------

tonya100170

----------


## Lyda Mae or she mae not

I think I have decided that my favorite is the Ranatomeya Variabilis.  They are the first frogs I was looking at, but it still looks like 1 Fine Spot Luecomelas is what is in the cards.

----------


## Paul

Varis are great frogs and on my list as well. Leucs are excellent frogs also. Very active and super fun to observe. Varis are a frog I would recommend once you have some husbandry experience under your belt. 

Be warned keeping frogs and building tanks is addictive lol. Before you know it you will be posting pictures of your Old guest bedroom and calling it your frog room  :Smile:

----------

Lady

----------


## Lyda Mae or she mae not

the difficulty of the Variabilis is why we are sticking with the Fine Spot Luec as a first frog.  Better to start with the Luec and learn then go to the smaller frog.

----------


## Lyda Mae or she mae not

I would just like to thank everyone for keeping this a happy thread.

----------


## Heather

It's just too hard to choose for me. I love each species for different reasons... Color, personalities/behaviors, etc. 

This is precisely how we end up with rainbows of frogs  :Big Grin: , and how I now have 4 dart frog species out of 9 total species  :Wink: .

I'd like to get a Oophaga pumilio Colon pair sometime in the future. 

I currently have Ranitomeya imi Varadero's, Ranitomeya imi Southern Variabilis, Dendrobates tinc Cobalts, and Dendrobates tinc green Sipaliwini's  :Smile: .

----------

Lady

----------


## Lyda Mae or she mae not

There are so many species of Dart frog and so many reasons to like them all.

----------


## Lynn

For those members thinking about or just starting to keep PDFs and even for those that have some experience ; this is the best $25 bucks you could spend !  It's the bare bones basics and more! 

Poison Dart Frogs: a Guide to Care and Breeding

 :Butterfly:

----------

Sunshine, Wood Nymph

----------


## Lyda Mae or she mae not

Thank you flybyferns I bought that exact book for under $8 for my Kindle.  I found it to be  very good book to read.

----------


## ToadPaparazzi

I'm becoming more of a fan of some of the more under-appreciated species such as the epipedobates species. The Anthonyi and Tricolors are pretty amazing!

-Christian Powell


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## scooter7728

new to the whole scene but I like the Southern Variabilis, the colors on them are stunning

----------

Lady

----------


## Dendro Dave

You are all wrong. R. Benedicta is your favorite... you just don't known it yet  :Wink: 





 :Fox:

----------

Lady

----------


## Zhuisky45

Even tho I don't have them YET ha, I would say I'm fascinated by Brazilian yellow heads. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Xavier

Phyllobates terribilis it the best, is the only dart frog I am considering owning

----------

Lady

----------


## Vivariums In The Mist

So hard to choose, but if I had to, would have to go with Orange P. Terribilis

----------

Lady

----------


## Heather

I'm going to have to give this one a bump and say.... 

Oophaga histrionica  :Smile: . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Lady

----------


## Lynn

I'm with 'scooter'. 
My 'final' favorite may be R varibilis 'Southern'

However....It seems I change my mind every day   :Indecisiveness:

----------

Lady

----------


## Josh

Hmmmm, though I don't own them yet, D. auratus "el cope" are certainly at the top of my list. A close second would be R. benedicta

----------

Lady

----------


## elly

Thread necromancy!
As someone who knows next to nothing about darts I'd say either Azurius Tinc. or something from the Terribilis. *nods*

I would love some darts, but right now one tree frog for each hand is more than enough.

----------

Lady

----------


## BrittsBugs

> for now i am going to say Azureus. an easy frog and Blue.


In agreement with Colleen. Gotta love a blue frog. <3


-BrittsBugs
5 AUS White's
1 Hon Milk
1 SM Corn
1 BP
5 HC
1 CG
4 RB Newts
6 Betas
5 MHR

----------

Lady

----------


## Billy Oscar Burrows

Ranitomeya Summersi, awesome frogs and bright colouration  :Smile:

----------

Lady

----------


## Heather

Red headed histrionica and sylvaticas  :Wink: .

----------

Lady

----------


## Lyda Mae or she mae not

yeah the Southern Variabilis was my first love as far as dart frogs though currently I only have Azureus and the next frogs we get will be Leucomelas.  We call the large viv we just built My Blue heaven because we were planning to fill it with lovey blue frogs.  The one female Azureus we ended up getting is still in the small viv till the plants have grown in and the springtails take hold.  Then when the 4 babies we just got are big enough they will join her. for now they are in a grow out tank.

I am glad there are so many dart frogs to love and if I could I would have a whole house with vivs big enough to walk into.

----------

Heatheranne, tonya100170

----------


## Strider18

I am a little late to this thread but here it goes... _Dendrobates aurates_ 'Highland Bronze' (http://www.joshsfrogs.com/dendrobate...nd-bronze.html). Their colors just pop and make me think, "Wow" whenever I see them. If I had the money I would probably already have a pair or 2!

----------

Lady, tonya100170

----------


## Happy Frog

> I'm becoming more of a fan of some of the more under-appreciated species such as the epipedobates species. The Anthonyi and Tricolors are pretty amazing!
> 
> -Christian Powell
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



This is the only species of dart frog I did not own.  I can't tell you how many times I was a mouse click away from ordering them.  The only thing that kept me from buying them is that every picture I saw of one happened to be a male and it would be carrying at least a dozen tadpoles on it's back.

E. anthonyi "Santa Isabele"...That's the frog to get!

Also, it's one of the few species of dart frogs that would actually benefit from a water feature.

----------


## padders

Definitely Ranitomeya benedicta... they look like they are wearing a little mask!

----------


## Pyru

Only one mention of terribilis? I partial to the golden. Mine use to swat my finger away when I'd feed them. It's the main reason there called darts. Citronella and Azureus will always have a special place in my heart to though.

----------

